# electricity suppliers in spain



## jane howard

Hi

I understand from my friend here in Spain that we are now able to purchase electricity from an alternative source(business users). Anyone done this yet? If so who, when and where do you contact?


----------



## Tallulah

jane howard said:


> Hi
> 
> I understand from my friend here in Spain that we are now able to purchase electricity from an alternative source(business users). Anyone done this yet? If so who, when and where do you contact?



All the information you need regarding the new "open market ", company names,tel nos etc should be on the back of the bill. It is on ours, along with info regarding the ability to be in the government's controlled pricing (as opposed to you dealing direct for a price with a company). Benefits for people in certain income groups, familia numerosa, etc etc.


----------



## almendros

jane howard said:


> Hi
> 
> I understand from my friend here in Spain that we are now able to purchase electricity from an alternative source(business users). Anyone done this yet? If so who, when and where do you contact?


Unless you are a business user or a domestic user with a three phase supply over 10kw then the best price at the moment is the government controlled TUR tariff.

This is offered by all the suppliers at the same price so there is no point in changing.


----------



## mrypg9

I've just had an electricity bill from endesa for the period 21st January to 23rd March.....498 euros!!! The previous bill was for 430 euros but we were heating with electricity then, in December/January..
OK, this is a big house, but almost 500 euros seems a bit steep regardless. For most of the period covered by the bill we didn't use the electric heating at all as we burnt logs. So electricity usage was for light, hot water, cooking, tv, dishwasher, computers x2, washing machine, fairly light usage for two people really. Oh, and swimming pool timed pump.
Our summer bills were around 240 euros for two months but that included nightly use of sprinklers for our lawns. 
Our water bills are around 320 euros a quarter. Does this sound reasonable?
Can anyone give a comparison so I can have some idea if I'm being overcharged? I've also noticed that everyone I've discussed this with gets monthly bills, not bi-monthly as we do. I don't know anyone who has a house quite like ours - one friend has a house of similar size but with a smaller garden -so I've not been able to compare bills.
Any help would be most appreciated.....


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> I've just had an electricity bill from endesa for the period 21st January to 23rd March.....498 euros!!! The previous bill was for 430 euros but we were heating with electricity then, in December/January..
> OK, this is a big house, but almost 500 euros seems a bit steep regardless. For most of the period covered by the bill we didn't use the electric heating at all as we burnt logs. So electricity usage was for light, hot water, cooking, tv, dishwasher, computers x2, washing machine, fairly light usage for two people really. Oh, and swimming pool timed pump.
> Our summer bills were around 240 euros for two months but that included nightly use of sprinklers for our lawns.
> Our water bills are around 320 euros a quarter. Does this sound reasonable?
> Can anyone give a comparison so I can have some idea if I'm being overcharged? I've also noticed that everyone I've discussed this with gets monthly bills, not bi-monthly as we do. I don't know anyone who has a house quite like ours - one friend has a house of similar size but with a smaller garden -so I've not been able to compare bills.
> Any help would be most appreciated.....


Seems a bit steep to me!! Mind you our bills were quite high at our last house - the culprit??? The immersion heater for the household hot water and we like our baths!!! Interestingly, we havent had a proper electricity bill since we've been in this house, we keep asking, they keep telling us to send them a reading and then we just get the same old estimate of 40€ a month!??????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Seems a bit steep to me!! Mind you our bills were quite high at our last house - the culprit??? The immersion heater for the household hot water and we like our baths!!! Interestingly, we havent had a proper electricity bill since we've been in this house, we keep asking, they keep telling us to send them a reading and then we just get the same old estimate of 40€ a month!??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Ahhhhh......could be same culprit as we have piping hot water and like you are very clean!!
But I'm still puzzled as to why the last two months' bills are higher than the previous two months as it's been warmer, as I said.
I think I'll ring endesa and ask if they can check the meter. I've also noticed that the CNAE code on the bill isn't 95100 (which I believe is for domestic users) but something else and the address on the bill itself is correct only insofar as the plot numbers -no street name -although post from endesa reaches our mailbox.
All highly confusing....
I think our monthly average for water and electricity (we don't use gas) will be around 250 euros over the year we've been in this house which I suppose isn't that bad.
A price worth paying to be here .....I was in the UK until last Tuesday and it was cold, wet and miserable....


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Ahhhhh......could be same culprit as we have piping hot water and like you are very clean!!
> But I'm still puzzled as to why the last two months' bills are higher than the previous two months as it's been warmer, as I said.
> I think I'll ring endesa and ask if they can check the meter. I've also noticed that the CNAE code on the bill isn't 95100 (which I believe is for domestic users) but something else and the address on the bill itself is correct only insofar as the plot numbers -no street name -although post from endesa reaches our mailbox.
> All highly confusing....
> I think our monthly average for water and electricity (we don't use gas) will be around 250 euros over the year we've been in this house which I suppose isn't that bad.
> A price worth paying to be here .....I was in the UK until last Tuesday and it was cold, wet and miserable....


Endesa are a mystery! Not only to their customers but to themselves I'm sure !!!! TBH, I let my OH deal with them which is why I havent been able to tell you how much or anything about our bills for the previous house were. I know they were dear cos the colour drained from OHs face when he saw the bills! I dont know if there are local offices for Endesa close to you, we have one nearby that my OH physically goes to - altho it hasnt made any difference! But its easier than trying to talk over the phone. What worries me is that one day they're gonna realise and we'll get a real "jawdropping" bill!

Jo xxx


----------



## Geoffram

*More expensive than the UK?*



jojo said:


> Endesa are a mystery! Not only to their customers but to themselves I'm sure !!!! TBH, I let my OH deal with them which is why I havent been able to tell you how much or anything about our bills for the previous house were. I know they were dear cos the colour drained from OHs face when he saw the bills! I dont know if there are local offices for Endesa close to you, we have one nearby that my OH physically goes to - altho it hasnt made any difference! But its easier than trying to talk over the phone. What worries me is that one day they're gonna realise and we'll get a real "jawdropping" bill!
> 
> Jo xxx


We have a second house in Spain, and when we're not there, we have very low-cost things running, like an alarm system, fridge etc. And in any given month, we're probably only there for no more than a few days. Even so, we had bills of over 120Euros per month. Endesa have washed their hands of the whole thing saying 'if that's what the meter reads, that's what it is'. So we're actively monitoring our meter reading when the house isn't occipied, to see what exactly we do consume. Now I'm turning into my mother, going round the hosue when we're there turning things off!!!


----------



## jojo

Geoffram said:


> We have a second house in Spain, and when we're not there, we have very low-cost things running, like an alarm system, fridge etc. And in any given month, we're probably only there for no more than a few days. Even so, we had bills of over 120Euros per month. Endesa have washed their hands of the whole thing saying 'if that's what the meter reads, that's what it is'. So we're actively monitoring our meter reading when the house isn't occipied, to see what exactly we do consume. Now I'm turning into my mother, going round the hosue when we're there turning things off!!!



When you're there, have you tried turning everything in your house off and looking to see if the metre is still running??? Cos if it is that would suggest someone else is maybe tapping into your supply, or even that theres something running that you've forgotten about?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Geoffram

jojo said:


> When you're there, have you tried turning everything in your house off and looking to see if the metre is still running??? Cos if it is that would suggest someone else is maybe tapping into your supply, or even that theres something running that you've forgotten about?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks, Jo. That's a good idea. We did at one point think we were feeding the whole road with electricity because for many months we had one of those temporary meters on a wooden post that looked like it had undergone a real going-over! However, we now have a respectable meter in a concrete post, so you could be right: there might be something running we've forgotten about.
One of our main problems was that Endesa forgot (or couldn't manage) to send us a bill every two months, so we couldn't really monitor what was happening. Now we've registered with Endesa online (and what an interesting 4 hours that was!) and I hope we'll be on top of the billing, and we'll monitor the usage. Hopefully we'll get to the bottom of this, because 120 Euros is more than we pay per month in the UK, and we're there most of the time! I also hope bill-paying will be easier: there are only two ways: Direct Debit (which would be easier if you trusted that the amount Endesa were billing were correct in the first place!). No question of phoning up with a credit card and hoping to do it over the phone. You have to go into a bank to do it: our local bank said they do gas and water payments...but not electricity!


----------



## jojo

Geoffram said:


> Thanks, Jo. That's a good idea. We did at one point think we were feeding the whole road with electricity because for many months we had one of those temporary meters on a wooden post that looked like it had undergone a real going-over! However, we now have a respectable meter in a concrete post, so you could be right: there might be something running we've forgotten about.
> One of our main problems was that Endesa forgot (or couldn't manage) to send us a bill every two months, so we couldn't really monitor what was happening. Now we've registered with Endesa online (and what an interesting 4 hours that was!) and I hope we'll be on top of the billing, and we'll monitor the usage. Hopefully we'll get to the bottom of this, because 120 Euros is more than we pay per month in the UK, and we're there most of the time! I also hope bill-paying will be easier: there are only two ways: Direct Debit (which would be easier if you trusted that the amount Endesa were billing were correct in the first place!). No question of phoning up with a credit card and hoping to do it over the phone. You have to go into a bank to do it: our local bank said they do gas and water payments...but not electricity!


120€ is roughly what we pay here and we're full time with two kids!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez

You won't get much sense out of Endesa, apparently they're on a par with the Telefonica scum. I've got 2 fridges, 2 freezers, w/mc goes every day ,3 computers , irrigation pump, @ the moment the s/pool pump on a timer,occasional A/c , plus the usual cooking ,lights etc. Plus I weld occasionally & my bill averages @ 400kw/ hrs a month . For your 120€'s that's equivalent to 1000kw/hrs. With no one there ? Something seriously wrong there.


----------



## Pol

*Changing Electricity Suppliers*



jane howard said:


> Hi
> 
> I understand from my friend here in Spain that we are now able to purchase electricity from an alternative source(business users). Anyone done this yet? If so who, when and where do you contact?


Hi Jane,

This is not impossible but not really worth it if you are on 3.3Kw domestic supply.

If you change from the government set to the commercial set tarrifs it will be 10% more. We are under Iberdrola, these usually are localised to the area you are in so no direct competion,

e.g. 3.3 Kw @ 6 cents, then the rest at 12.5 cents; if you move to commercial: the rest is set for 2 years at 13.16 cents. The decision is yours!

Regards
Pol


----------



## Guest

For anyone out there who is just building and needing electricity for the first time, how does one go about finding what electric companies service your area? We had a nasty, unprofessional comment from an electric company ("I can't find your house in the computer. Whattya want me to do, leave my desk to find it?!") and I'd love to try and find another if possible.


----------



## Alcalaina

halydia said:


> For anyone out there who is just building and needing electricity for the first time, how does one go about finding what electric companies service your area? We had a nasty, unprofessional comment from an electric company ("I can't find your house in the computer. Whattya want me to do, leave my desk to find it?!") and I'd love to try and find another if possible.


Ours is supplied by a company called CHC Energia; I'm pretty sure they cover the whole country.
CHC Energa


----------

